# The mega what are you listening too thread - (mark 443)



## Overread (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah because we've not had one in a while so lets have another!!






Best heard whilst in space! (seriously its from Rebel Galaxy * a game)


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 11, 2016)

I was loving their new album until I came to this: 






It was so amazing that now the rest of the  album sucks by comparison. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm listening to Pandora - Classic Soul BBQ Radio.  Right now it's The Temptations 'Papa Was A Rollin Stone'


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 11, 2016)

Joe


----------



## pjaye (Feb 11, 2016)

Because it's what is getting me though this breakup.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## limr (Feb 11, 2016)

It can be really different on any given day, but today, it was all about Coltrane:


----------



## Braineack (Feb 11, 2016)

today i ordered NOFX tickets and Phantom of the Opera tickets, so you get:


----------



## beachrat (Feb 11, 2016)

Because I'm a bassplayer.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm in the BBQ patio about to toss dinner on the grill and I'm listening classical KUSC. I love cooking with music.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## limr (Feb 11, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


>



Love this!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2016)

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Love how he fumbles around for his harmonica's and precedes to pull us in a direction only the listener can decide.


----------



## limr (Feb 11, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Love how he fumbles around for his harmonica's and precedes to pull us in a direction only the listener can decide.



Have you ever seen this? It's pretty incredible.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Peeb (Feb 12, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


>


OK- the headbanging stuffed animals in the outro kinda sealed the deal for me.

OK- having invested 4:20 into that, now I'm listening to Revolver, circa 1966 btw


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2016)

For those who like fast music


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2016)

Heavier but less symphonic


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2016)

Hilarious lyrics


----------



## Peeb (Feb 12, 2016)

Can we slow it down with some blues?
Tommy can't:


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2016)

Im not all hard edges


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2016)

"Blues"


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mishele (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mishele (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 12, 2016)

limr said:


> It can be really different on any given day, but today, it was all about Coltrane:



I'm going down the list.  This one just took me to another place.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 12, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 12, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mishele (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mishele (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## b_twill (Feb 12, 2016)

Been listening to Gorillaz on Pandora lately.





Though may have to switch over to some Coltrane now!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## beachrat (Feb 12, 2016)

Man,my Jaco tune went away.
I'll try the Brothers.


----------



## beachrat (Feb 12, 2016)

Damn


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 12, 2016)

Joe


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2016)

Been on a Smith's kick lately.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## beachrat (Feb 13, 2016)

Just because Peter Green is always overlooked.


----------



## mishele (Feb 13, 2016)

This thread isn't complete without one of my Shakira videos!!


----------



## mishele (Feb 13, 2016)

One more...


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2016)

And now for a total change of pace


----------



## beachrat (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeow.
That's some pretty stuff.


----------



## beachrat (Feb 13, 2016)

Cold out here


----------



## mishele (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 14, 2016)

Overread said:


> And now for a total change of pace



I see your J-pop and raise you K-pop.


----------



## Achaicus (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Feb 16, 2016)

The Grammy's.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you haven't figured it out I LIKE jazz.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey friends... 

Kat Dahlia is my new main squeeze. She raps, sings and is bilingual.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 22, 2016)

It's been a PMJ kind of day.


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## shefjr (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## beachrat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## limr (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 12, 2016)




----------

